# BMOQ question



## new_man12 (1 Nov 2008)

I was just wondering how the course work is at BMOQ?  Is it mostly reading, understanding, and tests or is it mostly presentations?  I'm just asking b/c I studied chemistry in undergrad and am use to doing studying, understanding and writing tests....not use to doing presentations at all.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Nov 2008)

Well, you will be running, climbing, jumping, crawling, ironing, folding, washing, marching, shooting........

I'm sure you get a powerpoint lecture or 2 in there somewhere


----------



## chris_log (1 Nov 2008)

Death by powerpoint. You will spend alot of time in lectures that use powerpoint slides.

There are a number of written tests and you will spend a good chunk of time studying. You will also have to teach a couple classes (one drill and one lecture style I believe) as well as lead small party taskings. In other words, a little bit of everything.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Nov 2008)

new_man12 said:
			
		

> ....not use to doing presentations at all.



I used to teach linguistic and academic skills to international university students. Oral presentations was one area I worked on with them quite a bit. Of all the pointers I gave them, I would say the most important one is this: When you give a presentation in front of your class/group, don't let it be the first time. In other words, do at least one dress rehearsal in front of friends, parents, or whomever is willing to sit and listen to it. Get feedback from your audience and use what they told you to make it better. This is especially important if you have never given an oral presentation before because stage fright is likely to be an issue for first timers. Having already given the presentation at least once will make it a little easier to do it the second (or third or fourth) time. 

Are you doing your BMOQ in January?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Nov 2008)

There is some info located at:

CFLRS Internet Site - IAP

CFLRS Internet Site - BOTP


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Nov 2008)

new_man12 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how the course work is at BMOQ?  Is it mostly reading, understanding, and tests or is it mostly presentations?  I'm just asking b/c I studied chemistry in undergrad and am use to doing studying, understanding and writing tests....not use to doing presentations at all.



This is something you will have to do, whether it be teaching lectures (skill or theory), issueing orders, delivering briefings, etc.  You will also be given instruction on the military way of delivering lectures, covering things on M of I (method of instruction), like the standard Lesson Plan format, ICEPAC (Princples of Instruction - Interest, Comprehension, Emphasis, Participation, Accomplishment and Confirmation), the "EDI" way of teaching skill lectures (Explaination, Demonstration, Imitation).

Your presentation skills, if somewhat neglected now, will be something for you to build up; the sooner you start, the easier you will find it when it starts to count, such as on IAP/BOTP.

Going thru battle procedure (and doing it well), formulating a workable plan, writing well written, clear orders is all for not if when it comes time to present your plan and orders, you can't.  In training, that means failing an assessment.  In the real world, it could mean putting peoples lives at risk, or people being wounded, or killed.

Hopefully with that example you can see why effective written and oral communication skills are very important.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This is something you will have to do, whether it be teaching lectures (skill or theory), issueing orders, delivering briefings, etc.  You will also be given instruction on the military way of delivering lectures, covering things on M of I (method of instruction), like the standard Lesson Plan format, ICEPAC (Princples of Instruction - Interest, Comprehension, Emphasis, Participation, Accomplishment and Confirmation), the "EDI" way of teaching skill lectures (Explaination, Demonstration, Imitation).



Interesting! With so many people in each platoon (around 60?), there must be a huge chunk of time devoted to presentation skills alone.


----------



## Shamrock (1 Nov 2008)

new_man12 said:
			
		

> ...not use to doing presentations at all.



You will be required to give a few speeches/presentations as well as deliver orders to your section during BMOQ.  You'll find that public speaking is an essential skill for officers during and after training in your career.  You will be required to address small and large numbers in a multitude of environments and a variety of situations.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Nov 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Interesting! With so many people in each platoon (around 60?), there must be a huge chunk of time devoted to presentation skills alone.



I could guess (but won't) on the amount of time but I can take a look at the IAP/BOTP Training Plan on how much time is allotted to M of I/presentation skills. 

If you look thru the IAP and BOTP links to the CFLRS site, they lay out the weekly training schedule.  Or someone who recently completed the course might pop thru this thread with accurate current info.  Mine would be a *guesstimate* at best without looking at the the CTP, which I don't mind doing but it won't be until I go back to work on Tuesday.

Like all things, the standard that you have to achieve will be set by the staff, instruction on what is expected will be given and then, lots of practice.  The same as everything else on BMOQ.     Even when you are not in the hot-seat, you can still learn by observing others, and pay attention to their debriefs, where the staff allow this.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I could guess (but won't) on the amount of time but I can take a look at the IAP/BOTP Training Plan on how much time is allotted to M of I/presentation skills.
> 
> If you look thru the IAP and BOTP links to the CFLRS site, they lay out the weekly training schedule.



In week 10, I see Com 1-2 "Oral Speech Technique" (1 hr, 35 mins) and Com 3-7 "Present a 5 Minute Brief" (4 hrs, 5 min). I'm sure there must be more than that, but it's hard to decipher some of the course names.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> In week 10, I see Com 1-2 "Oral Speech Technique" (1 hr, 35 mins) and Com 3-7 "Present a 5 Minute Brief" (4 hrs, 5 min). I'm sure there must be more than that, but it's hard to decipher some of the course names.



Decipher it like this:

2 X 45 minute periods of Theory in Death by PowerPoint
5 X 45 minute periods of Students giving 5 minute Briefs and being debriefed on their presentations.  (Five, perhaps six, students presenting per period and being debriefed.  Most courses will run with a maximum of 24 students.)


----------



## Neilio (2 Dec 2008)

It depends on the course I believe.  Our platoon officer would throw in extra presentations to work on, where the other platoons didn't have to.  For example, our platoon had to teach the leadership classes.  We were given the CF leadership manual and the power point presentations, and we had to make our own presentations and "teach" the class.  And there's a 2 minute speech and a 5 minute speech for sure.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (5 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Decipher it like this:
> 
> 2 X 45 minute periods of Theory in Death by PowerPoint
> 5 X 45 minute periods of Students giving 5 minute Briefs and being debriefed on their presentations.  (Five, perhaps six, students presenting per period and being debriefed.  Most courses will run with a maximum of 24 students.)



Listen to George, he is an expert.  He is very good at killing people with powerpoint....err, I mean..


----------



## ltmaverick25 (5 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Interesting! With so many people in each platoon (around 60?), there must be a huge chunk of time devoted to presentation skills alone.



In my experience with CF courses, the amount of time devoted to presentation skills and then repeated practice is never nearly enough and is barely adequate.  What you get on course will be enough to get you to pass the tests but thats about it.

These skills take alot of work and alot of practice but they also take the right mindset.  If people are afraid of speaking in front of others, dont enjoy it, or overall dont want to do it, they will always be terrible presentors in my opinion.

The advice you gave before is good advice.  Start speaking in front of others now.  Its never fun the first time and its never easy, so get that BS out of the way before you end up on course and you will find this portion of the course to be the easiest part.

Also rest assured that as afraid or apprehensive about speaking in front of others as you may be, I guarentee the vast majority of your coursemates will be just as scared, so dont worry about it too much.


----------



## SeanNewman (27 Oct 2009)

I think I should bring up the bigger point that if you are going to BMOQ, perhaps PowerPoint and giving briefs should not be the biggest thing on your mind.

You are going to be a future leader of soldiers; that is what should motivate you a bit more than how many presentations you'll be doing.


----------



## EPF (14 Nov 2009)

I just finished week 11 of my BMOQ, and the only official presentation we had to do was a 5 min speech on the topic of our choice. Which was after, of course, several powerpoint lectures on the topic... but then you spend weeks learning the Battle Procedures, which includes issuing your orders. I've been in front of a class a couple of times issuing orders during battle procedure practices while being corrected by an instructor, and it was a great opportunity to gain a little practice and confidence for the real thing. 

Obviously, you'll have to issue orders to your section for your most important evaluation, when you'll have to lead a mission in the field.  ;D


----------

